
MarIQ – Q-Learning Neural Network for Mario Kart [video] - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnu4O_xEmVk
======
cheschire
The code has some significant setup issues. I love the video, but I would love
a GitHub repository where I could submit pull requests even more. He has a
GitHub account, so not sure why it's posted to a Google doc.

Kudos to the dude for making an attempt to share though, and using open
extensible tools that make it easy for others to try to jump on board. Just a
little more work and it would be a great entry project for machine learning.

------
mrccc
I also remember seeing this video from SethBling from four years ago where he
does something similar for Super Mario:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44)

